# Best UK Road map



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Which is the best one in your opinion? I like spiral bound but they perish quickly. 

I like the large size format and madam must be able to read it. 

I do need to replace one I bought in 2001 which is decidely dog eared.

There are lots on ebay for instance, but so many to choose from.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I just use the AA ones. Cheap as chips making it cheap to buy another when it perishes or needs updating.

Johnny F


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Which is the best one in your opinion? I like spiral bound but they perish quickly.
> 
> I like the large size format and madam must be able to read it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Without a doubt the best atlas for touring the UK is Philip's Navigator Britain HERE

Don


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The AA Driver's Atlas of Great Britain, the pocket 4 miles-to-the-inch version, has come out tops in a couple of road map reviews recently. I like it enormously since it is a good scale and fits the door pocket in the Ducato/Murvi so it is always to hand.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try (and google for) the AA"Close-Up Truckers Atlas Britain".

Scale of 1.5mls to inch. It's bulky-A3 size, hard back and spiral bound but particulalrly useful for Motorhoming, showing Low Bridges & also Speed Camera positions. Largescale format also lets you identify narrow roads.

Ideal to use in conjunction with satnav.

Retails at £2o but Amazon do it cheaper.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks fellas. The Philips and Truckers sound as if they're worth a close look.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The Philips and Truckers sound as if they're worth a close look.


The bigger WHS should have them in for a "browse"


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

framptoncottrell said:


> The AA Driver's Atlas of Great Britain, the pocket 4 miles-to-the-inch version, has come out tops in a couple of road map reviews recently. I like it enormously since it is a good scale and fits the door pocket in the Ducato/Murvi so it is always to hand.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Same here .... a very good atlas


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazon have the trucker's atlas for £9.99 last time I checked.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've bought several different ones over the years and agree with Don about the super detail in the Philips Navigator but this year found its huge scale (= weight)  and frequent page turning was a nuisance and the road numbers print size is small eg when looking for the B4988 or the B4898, so used our older 3.5in /mile Philips /OS atlas as it has coloured contours and differentiates minor roads some in yellow =ok, some in white - usually narrower 

My real favourite was the AtoZ hard covered atlas but I haven't seen it in the shops recently. 

I always look at our local immedite area when perusing maps in the shops as some have local hamlets but not larger villages shown. Also we like those which have more tourist info like country parks NT places etc 

Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Wupert said:


> framptoncottrell said:
> 
> 
> > The AA Driver's Atlas of Great Britain, the pocket 4 miles-to-the-inch version, has come out tops in a couple of road map reviews recently. I like it enormously since it is a good scale and fits the door pocket in the Ducato/Murvi so it is always to hand.
> ...


I'm another that likes the smaller size AA Drivers Atlas.

I'm still using the '07 and it'll be a few years before I go for another.

SDA


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That Phillips one sounds excellent. Bit pricey.

Spiral bound ones are my pet hate because the detail I'm looking for inevitably gets perforated. Murphy's Law of Maps!

Best bargain of 2008 was the current AA road atlas (A3 size) in LIDL at £1.99

SD


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*best road atlas*

Hi my most useful map is the spiral bound Ordinance Survey mapbook
21/4 miles to the inch
large scale maps of city centres
national trust and English Heritage sites shown
Caravan and camp sites listed
isbn 0540 07769-0
The problem is I cannot find another one at all can any one help?


----------

